
Glucosio helps diabetics track blood sugar - weinbergerj
https://opensource.com/health/16/3/interview-ben-kerensa-glucosio
======
umeshunni
In what ways is using an app better than using a CGM? Do some of these apps
integrate with a CGM to automatically ingest data from them?

~~~
xlm1717
Using an app is different from using a CGM. It doesn't say in the FAQ if
Glucosio parses data from a CGM, but it does say Glucosio takes input from
your glucose monitor and outputs graphs and suggestions.

------
reiichiroh
Is there an iOS version?

~~~
SpikeDad
In the article - they're next step is launching their API and iOS version. I
certainly hope they're using HealthKit and CareKit.

